# My weekend ride



## DLCRL (Jul 26, 2015)

My new weekend ride


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jul 27, 2015)

The pictures beg the question.

Do you mean like you're a car salesman and they let you take a car home for the weekend? Don't mean to be cruel, but you do look like a salesman. 

I could go to a Chevrolet lot and sit in a Corvette and have my wife snap a picture. Doesn't mean it's mine.


----------



## DLCRL (Jul 27, 2015)

No I bought a 911 Carrera 4S, had it shipped from Long Beach CA, it's 2013 I received it w/less than 7200 miles, the original build sheet said it was $142.5, I don't have kids part of the reason I can afford such a luxury.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jul 27, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> No I bought a 911 Carrera 4S, had it shipped from Long Beach CA, it's 2013 I received it w/less than 7200 miles, the original build sheet said it was $142.5, I don't have kids part of the reason I can afford such a luxury.




Thanks for the clarification. 

And congrats! Very nice ride!


----------



## DLCRL (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## NYH1 (Jul 31, 2015)

Nice ride my man, that's a bad $ss car that's for sure!

NYH1.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 31, 2015)

2123 said:


> The pictures beg the question.
> 
> Do you mean like you're a car salesman and they let you take a car home for the weekend? Don't mean to be cruel, but you do look like a salesman.
> 
> I could go to a Chevrolet lot and sit in a Corvette and have my wife snap a picture. Doesn't mean it's mine.


But not everyone is a poser like you


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 31, 2015)

Nice car[emoji106]


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Aug 1, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> But not everyone is a poser like you




Shouldn't you be paying closer attention to your kids while your wife is out earning a living?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 1, 2015)

2123 said:


> Shouldn't you be paying closer attention to your kids while your wife is out earning a living?


Good one[emoji106]


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Aug 1, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Good one[emoji106]




If you like what I said, that means I need to try harder.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 1, 2015)

I must be crazy... was just thinking to myself, if I had ~$140k I'd be shopping for equipment. Maybe a nice used skidder or feller buncher.

I had a Lotus Elise for a while. Funny how most people THOUGHT it was a 100+k car. I had a guy offer to trade his near new King Ranch F350 diesel 4x4 one day when I was at the gas pump.


----------



## mesupra (Aug 1, 2015)

Should haul 1/32 of a cord without much trouble, some air bags or overload springs could easily double that making her a capable 1/16 cord rig. In all seriousness, nice car.


----------



## fubar2 (Aug 10, 2015)

I thought it was an old picture of a young Bob Hope sitting in there.


----------



## benp (Aug 11, 2015)

That's awesome!!!! 

Enjoy it!!! 

I thoroughly understand the weekend mobile.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 11, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> But not everyone is a poser like you


Freudian slip on his part.


----------

